# Vizsla vs. Doorstop



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend posted this to my FB. Enjoy! It's adorable.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/15/puppy-finds-doorstop-_n_3762650.html


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hilariously, I found W doing that the other night and it was beyond cute! Love that someone caught it on video


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is that Solefald's Dre!? 

So cute! My nephew went through a doorstop phase around 1 that necessitated supergluing the rubber bit to the spring (the puppy got it off at the end!), but I think the Vizsla version might actually be more adorable.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That is the first thing Dharma discovered at my parents house. She found every door stop and played with them until they came off or my dad had to get them all before they were destroyed by my little chewing fiend.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Kay8 said:


> Is that Solefald's Dre!?


That would be correct 

I took that video few days ago and threw it on youtube for friends and family. Woke up this morning to find 28,000 views and my inbox blowing up with requests to play the video on news stations. I even got one from Greg Gutfeld's producer on Fox News! 

My boy is an internet sensation and i still have no idea how this video ended up going viral!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a really cute video!! Very sweet!


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

solefald said:


> My boy is an internet sensation and i still have no idea how this video ended up going viral!


Something to add to that "What to know before you get a V" thread: your pup's cuteness could go viral overnight. 

I love how even in the midst of all that puppy-v-doorstop joy, he checks in with you for a moment in the middle.


----------

